# Navigation



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

Quick question
I have a 2005 Audi A6 in my dealership and was having a little trouble with the nav unit. When you press the nav button it says that nav is not installed. Normally I am very good with this stuff. The questions are; is the nav DVD based or hdd based? Also would the nav need to be "reactivated" some how? Thanks for any help


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Navigation (Garone)*

All of the A6's hav the NAV button, but your car does not have the actual navigation unit if it says "not installed". Back in 2005, it was an $1800 option if i recall. If it says please insert the disk, then you have navigation, it's just missing the navteq disk. 
The nav system is located in the left-hand portion of the trunk on the side. You'll have to remove a small panel to get to it. If it's not there, then you don't have it.
All of the 2005 on up NAV systems are DVD based, and 1 disc works for the entire US and Canada


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Navigation (jperryrocks)*

Ok thanks a lot for the info


----------

